# ALEXANDRIA, LA. Officer Brian Coleman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/21/2007
*La. officer killed in vehicle crash *

*Officer Down: Private First Class Brian Coleman* - [Alexandria , Louisiana]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 36

*Additional Info:* PFC Coleman had served with the Alexandria Police Department for 7 years
*Incident Details: *PFC Coleman's patrol car struck a bridge guard rail while responding to assist another officer who was involved in a foot pursuit.

*Cause of Death:* PFC Coleman succumbed to injuries sustained in the automobile accident 7 hours later, after being transported to a hospital. *Date of Incident:* February 20, 2007

Louisiana Officer Dies After Crash

*ALEXANDRIA, La.--* Tuesday was the anniversary of perhaps the most painful day in Alexandria Police History. 
It was February 20th, 2003 when 2 officers, Jay Carruth and David Ezernack, were shot and killed during and SRT mission. 
Now that date will be remembered for a third officer. 
Newschannel 5 has learned Officer Brian Coleman was killed Tuesday around 8:15pm while responding to a call on Industrial Street. 
Officer Coleman apparently lost control of his car and struck a canal bridge. 
APD has called a News Conference for 10am Wednesday. We will have more as details become available.

*Information From **KALB-TV*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

